# Hypogastric Plexus Radiofrequency



## Licorice5 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if there is a specific CPT code for a hypogastric plexus RF or if we need to use 64999?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 17, 2013)

64681 Destruction by neurolytic agent, with or without radiologic monitoring; superior hypogastric plexus 

There is the above code that refers to the superior hypogastric plexus. NCCI bundles fluoro.


----------

